# Brauche hilfe



## Arm0rg (25. Okt 2016)

Aufgabe 3 – Taschenrechner (0 Punkte)

Erstellen Sie ein Projekt „Aufgabe 3 – Taschenrechner“ und binden Sie wie in Aufgabe 2 beschrieben die Prog1Tools ein. Erstellen Sie dort eine Klasse „TaschenrechnerMitIfElse“ und fügen Sie in deren main-Methode die folgenden Anweisungen ein:


Geben Sie zunächst „Willkommen im Taschenrechner!“ aus.


Lesen Sie anschließend zwei int-Werte (die Operanden) und einen char-Wert (den Operator) ein. Verwenden Sie sinnvolle Werte als Parameter für die entsprechenden Methoden der Klasse IOTools.


Definieren Sie eine int-Variable „ergebnis“ und belegen Sie sie mit dem Wert 0.


Überprüfen Sie mit Hilfe von If-Else-Konstrukten, ob der eingelesene char-Wert einer der Werte +, -, *, / oder % ist. Falls nein geben Sie eine Fehlermeldung aus. Anderenfalls berechnen Sie den entsprechenden Wert (Operand1 Operator Operand2) und weisen Sie diesen der Variable „ergebnis“ zu.


Geben Sie eine Ausgabe der Form „Operand1 Operator Operand2 = Ergebnis“ auf der Konsole aus.

Ein beispielhafter Programmablauf könnte wie folgt aussehen:

Willkommen im Taschenrechner!
Bitte eine Zahl eingeben:5
Bitte eine zweite Zahl eingeben:37
Bitte den Operator (+,-,*,/, %) eingeben:+
5+37=42
Erstellen Sie nun eine neue Klasse „TaschenrechnerMitSwitchCase“ und programmieren Sie dort die gleiche Anwendungslogik mit Hilfe von Switch-Case anstelle von If-Else.


----------



## Cromewell (25. Okt 2016)

Wie sieht dein bisheriger Code aus, bzw., wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## Arm0rg (25. Okt 2016)

import Prog1Tools.IOTools;
public class TaschenrechnerMitIfElse {
    public static void main(String[] args) {

          System.out.println("Willkommen im Taschenrechner");

          int Operand = 5;

          int Operand2 = 49;

2. und 4. verstehe ich nicht... ein Operator kann man nicht mit char definieren...


----------



## Cromewell (25. Okt 2016)

Arm0rg hat gesagt.:


> Lesen Sie anschließend zwei int-Werte (die Operanden) und einen char-Wert (den Operator) ein. Verwenden Sie sinnvolle Werte als Parameter für die entsprechenden Methoden der Klasse IOTools.


Ihr habt ja anscheinend eine Klasse IOTools, mit deren Hilfe du zwei int-Werte und einen char einlesen sollst, der als Operator dient. 

```
int a = einleseMethodeDerKlasseIOTools;
int b = einleseMethodeDerKlasseIOTools;
char operator = einleseMethodeDerKlasseIOTools;
```
Die Methode zum einlesen solltest du wissen, denn das ist keine Klasse, die standardmäßig zu Java gehört.


Arm0rg hat gesagt.:


> Überprüfen Sie mit Hilfe von If-Else-Konstrukten, ob der eingelesene char-Wert einer der Werte +, -, *, / oder % ist. Falls nein geben Sie eine Fehlermeldung aus. Anderenfalls berechnen Sie den entsprechenden Wert (Operand1 Operator Operand2) und weisen Sie diesen der Variable „ergebnis“ zu.




```
if(operator == '+'){
    //code
}else if(operator == '-'){
    //code
}//usw.
```


----------

